# Problem DVB-S (skystar rev 2.8A)

## amirdj

How to install driver for "skystar rev 2.8a" ?

ThX

----------

## berte

Hello,

You should to compling your kernel with this modules.

Device Drivers  --->

  Multimedia devices  --->

  --- Video For Linux

     Digital Video Broadcasting Devices  --->

   * DVB For Linux 

     <*>     Budget cards

     <*>     Budget cards with onboard CI connector

     <*>     Budget cards with analog video inputs 

     <*>     AV7110 cards with Budget Patch

     <*>     Technisat/B2C2 FlexCopII(b) and FlexCopIII adapters

     <*>       Technisat/B2C2 Air/Sky/Cable2PC PCI

   *        Enable debug for the B2C2 FlexCop drivers 

     Customise DVB Frontends  --->

        <*> Conexant CX24110 based

        <*> Philips TDA8044 or TDA8083 based

  I2C support  --->

     <*>   I2C device interface

     I2C Algorithms  --->

        <*> I2C bit-banging interfaces

        <*> I2C PCF 8584 interfaces

        <*> I2C PCA 9564 interfaces

Than you should to access your user for video group and emerge your favorite dvbs program(kaffeine,mytv,etc.)

Regards.

----------

## berte

Hello again,

My first reply is valid for ONLY revision 2.6 if you want for revision 2.7+ you should follow this steps:

1- emerge "media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg" 

2- wget http://www.bbti.us/download/linux/TechniSat_SkyStar2-PCI_r2.8_080709.tar.bz2

3- tar xfj TechniSat_SkyStar2-PCI_r2.8_080709.tar.bz2

4- cp skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb-files-2008-07-09/skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb.patch v4l-dvb/

5a- if you use 32bit  

cp skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb-files-2008-07-09/cx24113_blob.o.i386 v4l-dvb/v4l/cx24113_blob.o_shipped

5b- if you use 64bit 

cp skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb-files-2008-07-09/cx24113_blob.o.x86-64 v4l-dvb/v4l/cx24113_blob.o_shipped

6- cd v4l-dvb and patch -p1 < skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb.patch

7- make && make install

8- may be you should reboot your machine.

Regards.

----------

